
iOS 7 before and after screenshots - satjot
https://tapfame.com/ios7/
======
pavlov
The "after" screenshots don't seem to have anything in common anymore. Some of
the apps look like Android, some look like Windows Phone, some look like Palm
webOS.

The previous iterations at least shared a few button styles and navigation bar
styles, but now it seems like everyone has taken the opportunity to reinvent
those too.

It's certainly ok by me that app developers are taking more liberties in
making their apps look unique. But if I were running the iOS show at Apple,
I'd probably be worried about this development: if the visual presence of the
OS disappears entirely from apps, it becomes that much less scary to pick up
an Android phone because the apps won't look any different there.

~~~
ajross
I noticed that too. Lots of the new apps have a distinctly "Android" feel to
them, even to the point of Fancy having what looks clearly like an Android
menu button (though not in the standard Android location).

A fun flame war to start (i.e. let's please not) would be to argue whether
this is due to app designers feeling an increasing need to target Android or
whether it's because the truth is that iOS's "new look" seems distinctly
Jellybean-like to an app designer.

~~~
zyb09
The simple truth probably is the company that made the app designed their
Android version first and didn't bother to come up with a complete new app
design for iOS, so they just kinda ported it. You can also find a lot of
Android apps that seem to be directly ported from its iOS incarnations,
instead of using native UI conventions.

~~~
gbhn
That's probably true in some cases.

I think another thing that is true is that mobile visual vocabulary is
stabilizing, much as the desktop visual vocobulary of menu bars, window title
bars, etc. did. That makes for a more boring app world, perhaps, but one users
can potentially find more predictable and useful.

------
PhasmaFelis
I feel like Apple learned the wrong lesson from the huge flap last year that
suddenly jammed "skeuomorphism" into all our vocabularies. There's nothing
wrong, IMHO, with UI that looks like a polished, compact control panel. The
problem was UI that looked like a rodeo in an office-supply warehouse.

I do like Android's "floating cyberspace icons" approach, but I liked Apple's
"UFO hi-fi panel" look too, and it's a shame to see a former design leader
becoming such a follower. On the other hand, it's delicious irony to see an
enthusiastic tosser of look-and-feel lawsuits reduced to stealing from the
same people they've been suing, so it balances out.

~~~
teaneedz
Basically, my same thoughts too. Everything's is being beaten with the flat
design stick these days.

This nails it.

> There's nothing wrong, IMHO, with UI that looks like a polished, compact
> control panel. The problem was UI that looked like a rodeo in an office-
> supply warehouse.

------
crazygringo
Wow. Hipmunk is a great example, in my opinion, of how flat can be bad by
removing so many visual cues.

The old one is easy to see, understand, and instantaneously "grok", because of
the depth cues and shading. The new one is a mess of plain colored boxes,
where you have to spend time figuring out what is a header, what is a row,
etc. -- it's not instantly obvious. The prices are clearly clickable on the
left, on the right I'd never guess they were (if they are). So much flatness
just makes the screen to hard to figure out.

~~~
teaneedz
Hipmunk really makes the problems of flat design stand out. There is a common
belief that simpler design means better UE. The things that are being tossed
out in flat design are the things that often made good designs intuitive in
the first place though. Many designers are reaching incorrect conclusions
about simplicity and the whole KISS principle. The whole KISS principle
doesn't require throwing out pixels and properties in the name of "a trend".

Good UE is memorable and intuitive - and is often lacking in the many flat
designs I've been seeing lately.

I really fear that flat design trend is making products less emotional,
memorable and usable.

~~~
auganov
The problem seems to be some people tend to do more than flatten their designs
dimensionally (as in gradients, bevels, specular highlights etc). They also
'flatten' the design as in reducing contrast, reducing lines/borders and other
ways of separating and organizing information/data. That's the problematic
part to me. Hipmunk did that here.

SeatGeek is an example of almost pure dimensional flattening. It's pretty much
the same. Just feels a bit cleaner and more elegant. Especially notice how
they replaced the shadow with a grey border. The shadow played the role of a
separator. Thus they replaced it with a flat separator. What the other kind of
a 'flattener' might do is just throw away the separator completely. And that
is where you can screw up.

~~~
teaneedz
Reducing contrast is really a problem in my opinion for users. I totally agree
with you.

SeatGeek is elegant (I like the visual), but as with most flat designs,
affordance is a problem. I believe that the word _Filter_ on the right side of
_Great Deals_ might be clickable/tappable text (based on my previous flat
design button hunts and the previous iOS7 image with a gear). The problem is,
I don't know for sure without actually trying it.

When I have to go beyond skimming to discover basic functionality, the user
experience is broken in my opinion and cognitive load increases.

~~~
tesseractive
> Reducing contrast is really a problem in my opinion for users.

The most terrifying example, in my opinion, is the team selector on the
InfiniteHoops app. It keeps the skeumorphic 3-dimensionality of the old
selector, but strips out all of the color and context and makes the text hard
to read, turning the whole thing into a real mess.

------
untog
Few of these look better, IMO. And I'm definitely not seeing a lot of
consistency in design. That said, many of them weren't great in the first
place anyway.

One clear trend: getting rid of the bottom tab bar. I will mourn that loss -
the top left corner is the least accessible place on the screen, and Apple saw
fit to put the most important button (Back) there. The bottom bar was a very
accessible shortcut in many apps. Although many faulted Android for having a
back button, it's actually incredibly convenient to have it accessible in all
apps.

~~~
udfalkso
iOS7 has a swipe from the left gesture that will trigger the back event, for
apps that support it. Long overdue imo and it helps some with what you're
describing.

~~~
robbles
The issue with "swiping" gestures in general is that most users will never
learn about them. Even if you introduce them visually in some kind of intro
walkthough, they're too easy to forget.

The underlying problem that makes them a bad interaction paradigm, in my
opinion, is that they have no affordances whatsoever. You just can't tell by
looking at the UI that swiping left/right/up/down is going to have an effect.

~~~
baddox
For one thing, they're shown in Apple's promotional videos. How are users
supposed to learn about _any_ feature not represented by a button on screen?
I'm thinking of the notification tray, control center, double-tap home button
for multitasking, press home+power for screenshot, hold home button for Siri,
and even older features like pinch to zoom and rotate.

~~~
untog
Anecdotal evidence, but I know a _lot_ of people that have zero idea about the
double-tap home feature.

------
chasing
These mostly look average at best, downright bad at worst. Before and after.

And, kids: "Making something look like iOS 7" does not absolve you from your
duty to use good UX and to think about the "why" behind your visual design.
Shitty design skinned to look like iOS 7 remains shitty design.

~~~
HeyItsJames
My thoughts exactly. A lot of these designs came down to putting lipstick on a
pig. Yep, it's still a pig.

------
mortenjorck
My first reaction was that there was no curation, no filter here, given the
broad range of UI quality (both before and after), but then I realized this
collection was even more interesting because of it.

While Hipmunk, for example, clearly has a team of UX and UI designers, and
RecordOrders is almost certainly the design work of a single Cocoa programmer,
I'd say the latter actually improved by a greater margin. Hipmunk already had
a very nice pre-7 approach which they translated expertly to the new design
language, but RecordOrders' awkward color fields and cramped buttons benefit
greatly from the enforced minimalism.

------
habosa
Most of these look MUCH better after the redesign. And, surprisingly, they
look a lot like Android apps. For years and years Apple was way ahead of
Android on app design, but now I think an app that follows the iOS 7 design
guidelines and the Android design guidelines will look about the same.

~~~
jonahx
I had the opposite reaction. In the large majority of these I think the
original looks better, sometimes significantly so. But I'd be curious to see a
poll of HN opinions.

~~~
dbecker
I found a weird trend: If I looked at the before first, and then scanned back
and forth, I preferred before.

If I looked at the after first, before scanning back and forth, I preferred
the after.

Not sure if this is a known cognitive quirk, or even if others would have the
same impression.

------
pnathan
Fascinating. The new designs seem to look very W8 Metro.

I confess an idle curiosity as to why the art style shift and if there's a
genuine change in design philosophy (e.g., Modern vs. Romantic type watershed
moments) or if it's just a flavor of the day shift (I can often date websites
and books by their visual design elements, but it doesn't mean that there was
a fundamental philosophy shift).

~~~
achughes
With Metro I think that Microsoft did something really unique, it had a
digital design language that spoke to a lot of UI designers. Thats not to say
they executed it particularly well, because even if it looks good that doesn't
mean it is particularly easy to navigate.

It didn't look like any UI that had come before it mostly because it striped
everything out of the design, and it that way it was really interesting.
Designers had still be struggling with the move from page design to digital
design and flat seemed like a good answer.

Side note: Its interesting that everybody is shouting about it looking like
Android when they should really be saying that everything looks like Metro

------
kstenerud
I don't like most of the "after" shots. It's now a lot harder to see what is a
button/control and what is just decoration.

~~~
kcbanner
I like them. The information is much more clear.

~~~
guynamedloren
Really? Tell me how this is more clear:
[http://grab.by/qmAu](http://grab.by/qmAu)

I don't know which button state is worse, selected or unselected. I can't read
either of them in the iOS7 version.

~~~
adnrw
That's definitely not clearer, but that's because it's a poor design decision
by the developer.

Here's a screenshot of Apple's (just-out-of-Beta) Find My iPhone on iCloud.com
showing exactly the same scenario but designed properly:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/709013/Screenshots/fmi-i...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/709013/Screenshots/fmi-
ios7.png)

It's much clearer, and in my opinion looks much better than the original
toggle shown in the "before" screenshot there.

------
zybler
Personally, I like the redesigned "flat" app design. However, in the case of
Photo Investigator, it seems that the "flat" design is worse off. The buttons
are no longer visible due to the cluttered background.

------
cheshire137
Wow, that Photo Investigator after shot is terrible:
[http://a2.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple6/v4/cc/ad/2c/ccad2c57-d...](http://a2.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple6/v4/cc/ad/2c/ccad2c57-de45-45f5-9d0d-63e43020a54f/screen568x568.jpeg)
Are we supposed to read that glaring hot red on a cluttered map background?

~~~
daddykotex
I agree

------
ebbv
Maybe it's just me but a lot of these apps look really shoddy and half assed.
I can't believe these are real apps that people expect customers to pay for.

~~~
kybernetyk
Well, it's flat design. While with the pre-7 design you could have substance -
really polished apps that shine by using textures, lighting, shadows, etc.
with flat you only really have colored rectangles to show.

And as you can't make more appealing colored rectangles than your competition
everything starts to look the same.

~~~
camus
that's one of the problems of flat design ,it's so flat and dull it's hard to
remember anything about it. Which app shown here feels like it has an
identity? none.

------
jasonlotito
I realize this means nothing, but I love coming to the comments here, and the
top 3 comments are effectively:

1\. Hate it. 2\. Meh. 3\. Love it.

Yes, I'm summarizing, but I just found it highly amusing.

~~~
jamesaguilar
Different people have different tastes. I don't think anyone who hates it is
wrong, but I'm glad I'm not in that set! Super-excited for tomorrow.

~~~
jasonlotito
Oh, of course, and I didn't mean to imply anything about those people either.
I was liberal with their interpretations. I just found it amusing and got a
good chuckle out of it. =)

------
vicbrooker
The message I'm getting from these examples is that designers will need to
invest a lot more effort into UX under iOS 7 compared to 6.

To me it seems obvious which teams have spent a lot of time reworking their
app to fit the language and who have just slapped on a new coat of paint and
hoped for the best. I think approaching my apps from the ground up rather than
'reskinning' the current designs will work best for me.

Unfortunately it seems finding ways to take elements away from the UI has
stumped a few of these teams for the time being.

I'm predicting fairly large teething problems while we all adjust based on
this group. There's definitely potential for growth for the guys that can nail
it from day one though!

------
hadem
I can't be the only person to think that iOS 7 does not look good. Right? A
lot of the "after" screenshots do not look any better. I'd say some of the
after screenshots look worse!

------
petilon
EVERYTHING beautiful is skeuomorphic. The page turn in iBooks, page curl in
maps, cover flow, the shred animation in passbook, the date picker in iOS,
rotating settings gear (when updating iOS), the Time Machine interface in OS
X, photo borders and shadows in iWorks documents, etc.

This is not surprising, because our sense of beauty comes from the physical
world.

So what is the problem with skeuomorphism?

Tech enthusiasts would like their phones to look like something from the
future, not something from the past. But ordinary everyday people prefer for
it to look like things they are already familiar with.

Tech enthusiasts worry that the skeuomorphism was getting totally out of hand,
particularly where the UI metaphor started limiting functionality (e.g. an
address database that's limited to what a Rolodex can do, rather than
exploiting what is possible with a computer). But this is not really true. For
example, iBooks has instant search, something only possible with a computer.

Some people say skeuomorphism looks tacky. This is partly true. Skeuomorphism
is hard to do. When done poorly it does look tacky. But when done well it
looks very beautiful.

By removing all skeuomorphism Apple is throwing the baby out with the
bathwater.

------
tolmasky
I wish they would have been more consistent with their screenshots (at least
per app). Its kind of annoying to compare what is clearly an iPhone 4-sized
screenshot (with no status bar) to an iPhone 5-sized screenshot with status
bar.

------
nnnnni
Whoa, a cell phone number was included in one of the screenshots? That can't
be good. (Cobook Contacts)

Also, the interface for Photo Investigator is horrible. It's really hard to
read the buttons at the bottom!

~~~
nekopa
The number is for the CEO of cobook. Lead by example I guess.

------
HeyItsJames
I consider myself rather forward-facing developer when it comes to design, and
have, as a general rule, enjoyed the new interface design choices in iOS7.
However, I'm worried that this Oddysean journey into "flat design" is counter-
intuitive to some basic UI principles.

I find that the bottom toolbar is harder to read now, and requires more eye-
scanning to figure out what the different icons do. It's not as pronounced and
grounded anymore. Also, the top navigation is less intuitive, and more subtle.
I'm also finding information and text presentation to suffer as well. As much
as I hated the beveled edges and skeumorphic design of the previous iOS, it
was much easier to navigate. I'm sure companies and designers will work some
of these early-stage kinks out of the interfaces, but I can definitely see a
drop UI flow quality and information presentation with the move to this new
interface design.

~~~
foolfoolz
the shadows and gradients were very good and directing your eyes on what is
import and what is not important.

the flat design gives more elements equal footing. instead of the interfacing
being able to accentuate the important areas to look at, you now have to know
the app (or screen) and know where to look.

------
Mikeb85
Looks much better. iOS used to look like Mac OS from the mid 90's, now it
looks like it belongs in this decade. It does look more Android and WP8 ish,
but I consider that a good thing.

~~~
valleyer
I'm pretty sure you must mean "OS X from the mid-2000s" — look at screenshots
of System 7 for comparison…

------
glhaynes
Some of these don't seem "iOS 7ish" at all. Content in shaded boxes (within
yet more shaded boxes!) is very much _not_ the iOS 7 way. And strong lines
separating content are rarely a good fit with the new look.

The ones that seem like they "get" it look much better to my eye. Lighter,
cleaner, simpler, more open.

------
jcc80
Awful, just awful. Very surprised to see a company that has design as such a
focus blow it like this. The flat design doesn't help the user (imho) and
actually hurts him/her. It takes longer to understand and discern between
different elements in apps. Can't wait for iOS 8.

------
bitcrusher
One thing to keep in mind is that things 'feel' different on the phone than
they do in screen shots. I was pretty 'meh' about iOS7 until I installed the
GM on my phone. It still has some weird spots, but over all it looks a hell of
a lot better 'live' than it does in pictures. The transitions effects are
nice, the removal of skeuomorphism is awesome and the operation is nice. It is
not 'revolutionary' but it is a nice evolution from iOS6

------
LiweiZ
I have to say the game has just started. Just like my previous comment on
another thread
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6387986](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6387986)):

As I wrote in my past
blog([http://mattzlw.wordpress.com/2013/07/24/ios-7-beta-ux-
thinki...](http://mattzlw.wordpress.com/2013/07/24/ios-7-beta-ux-thinki...)):
"Making users think which part of the iOS application I am in less, instead, a
more strong feeling in one single place Apple provides." Apple made their
move. Whether the rebalance can be reasonably achieved or not, how and when
remain uncertain. I do think, in terms of graphic design choices, it seems to
have fewer variables. But, perhaps this is where a more dynamic 2D physics UI
engine comes to help.

I also would like to add:

A playful, responsive, hence visually less heavy UI system may wait ahead. But
I don't think it could be the same scale of positive feeling like the original
iOS UI brought to us years ago. That was like achieving from 0% to 65%. This
time, 75% to 85% maybe? Both are not easy jobs to do though. And Apple's
continuous effort on this at a systematic level is a good thing for users.

------
jakebellacera
I think that the inconsistency of these designs is important. It reminds me of
when the App Store was first opened for the public and the v1.0 of the apps we
use today were launching. Apple has, effectively redone their entire
ecosystem, design-wise, with iOS7. It'll be interesting to see how this plays
out, especially once the designs start to become a bit more consistent.

------
bparsons
Everything looks a lot more like Android now. I am interested to see if Kit-
Kat makes any significant stylistic changes.

~~~
tjbiddle
I doubt Android will be making any more large style changes - Google has
finally found an identity for Android, and 4.0 made large changes that the
majority of the Android user base seem to be happy with ( I know I am ).

Regardless, I think both iOS7 and Android both look very pleasant now.

------
Edvik
One thing I'm seeing on Hipmunk specifically is lower contrast and lack of
shading has to be made up for by white space - the after seems to have a lot
less information on screen, while still being (at least in my perspective)
harder to read at a glance.

~~~
CamperBob2
Almost universally, the trend in mobile (and, if Microsoft gets its way,
desktop) is toward using more pixels to display less information.

It sucks. I wish the kids would get off that particular lawn.

------
Kiro
Are people really redesigning their whole apps just to fit iOS 7 better or
what's going on?

~~~
corresation
There are some who believe that iOS 7 represents a grand reset of the app
market, and a new land grab is afoot.

Personally I question that: Most users have no clue about iOS 7, and quite
simply don't care. One day they'll get a system update notice, and from then
forth every now and then apps will change incrementally. I don't see users
changing apps just to get a new general style.

------
digiru
I personally like the new flat designs a lot better.

------
grbalaffa
The segmented control in "Photo Investigator" is completely illegible post-
update.

------
vxNsr
All I saw was a lot of bright white, something I try to avoid because it makes
my eyes hurt. I kinda annoyed at apple for messing up an interface I really
liked, I'm gonna have a hard time recommending it to un-tech savvy friends and
family because (in my opinion) all this flatness makes it harder to use...

Up until this point I always recommended the iphone to anyone who just wanted
a phone that worked, and didn't want to have to worry about bugs, or confusing
UI (even though personally I'm a windows phone guy, I can't recommend the OS
because it doesn't yet match the full feature set of iOS or Android).

------
corporalagumbo
The number take-away from this for me is wow, Apple wields an awesome power.
They move to change design conventions, and boom! - a worldwide ecosystem of
designers and developers scramble to retrofit every aspect of their complex
applications to match the changes. Microsoft could only dream of having that
power. I've been on Windows Phone for over a year now and at this point in
time they seem years away from even having anything resembling this sort of
following. The difference of course is that one phone feels exciting and
dynamic to own, and the other feels completely and utterly barren.

------
neovive
The comparisons are pretty striking. Apple really set the standard for
smartphone design and it took competitors quite a while to catch up. I have an
Android phone and iPad and I think both design approaches have their benefits
and drawbacks.

It was probably easier to design an app using the iOS 6 and lower defaults and
have it look nice, while the completely flat design requires careful use of
whitespace and color and differentiate the various UI sections and elements.
In the long-term, best practices will be better documented and flat designs
won't be a problem.

------
escoz
I finished updating my app to iOS7 and I think it looks way better than most
items in that page:
[http://pic.twitter.com/QSruUkzMzr](http://pic.twitter.com/QSruUkzMzr)

~~~
satjot
could you send us before and afters - we'll include them

------
canthonytucci
We shouldn't forget that these are all iterations on existing designs, and
that at least partially the improved readability/understandability(there's a
better word that is escaping me here) is in part due to this in addition to
the flatness. It isn't just "flat" that's doing it here, a lot of these
examples are also making better choices with whitespace and data presentation
in addition to downplaying gradients (chatter moving to cards and ditching the
tabbar for example).

------
ianferrel
I'd say most of these are arguable which is better.

Except for Photo Investigator. The before picture has readable buttons on the
bottom. The after picture is pretty much completely unreadable.

------
mixmastamyk
Don't care for the white backgrounds everywhere. Going to be even more
difficult to use at night. Wish there was a way to choose a theme, like we had
in the 90's.

~~~
escoz
Themes don't work; Windows Phone has two choices and a lot of developers
simply support only of them.

~~~
nigelsampson
Yes and No :-)

Most utility apps that aren't supporting an existing brand will often support
both themes. However I've noticed that apps that are already branded will go
along with only the theme that works best with their brand.

------
SingleFounderCo
In some ways iOS7 looks cleaner and more subtle but to me it is generally MUCH
worse for understanding what to do (like when MS Office went away from menus
and to the tool strip junk). The old version used blank space better, it was
clear what elements could be clicked as buttons were clearly buttons, content
was more separated from control, etc.

Some of the icons/fonts/colors are clearly improved but in general I think
it’s a fail. And, to me, flat looks cheap.

------
querulous
apps that mostly use standard controls look much better to me (instapaper,
quip, punjabi dictionary, stamps for direct mail) but anything with
significant custom controls looks terrible. a bunch of them look like they
belong on android. i guess that's cause for optimism as it means apps can look
great and designers should eventually manage to get a feel for the platform

------
_random_
Wow, who ported all those Metro-style apps from WP?

------
coin
Sadly, I find myself preferring the iOS 6 look

------
pearjuice
So how hard was it for the developers to support iOS 7? If they used the
correct core UI elements, the transition was seamless[~], right? Because with
Android (until recent versions) such a major update in UI would have been a
disaster (not that develoeprs care much, there aren't even strict UI
guidelines).

[~] edit: -smoothless | +seamless

~~~
baddox
Smoothless?

~~~
camus
I guess he meant seamless.

------
AaronMT
One thing I noticed a lot of these updates are forgetting to include are
changes to use the stock keyboard available in iOS7. It pains me to see the
default iOS6 keyboard still used in iOS7 in focus in inputs.

Devs, please remember to make the changes necessary so that the new keyboard
is used in your application.

------
jamesaguilar
For me, this is good. Generally speaking, I like the right side more, although
there were one or two (notably Salesforce and Hipmunk) which I thought
regressed a little. In both cases, the lower information density on the right
hand side is the problem.

------
nakedrobot2
It looks VERY similar to the Windows Phone OS now.

(Please don't vote me down - really, this is just my honest opinion. I
actually think the Windows Phone OS looks very nice although it is not very
usable in practice. Personally I have an android phone)

------
soulclap
Steve Jobs is turning in his grave. All of these look so random and
interchangeable to me that it could probably even have effects on the common
'iOS first' mentality. What was so special about the iPhone again?

------
city41
I feel like the befores are significantly better. The gradients and heavier
weights divide up the space better, and let you easily find the natural
boundaries. In the afters almost everything blends together.

------
thechut
Most look like Android apps to me, whats not showing here is that most of
these have shifted to using left side pull out menus, just like Android.

More cross platform design consistency is a good thing in my opinion.

------
pud
Semi-unrelated: To me, this page of screenshots did a better job of helping me
discover new iPhone apps -- than any other attempt I've seen. And it's
unintentional.

~~~
n0nick
Not totally unintentional, since it was created by a website dedicated to app
discovery... But yeah, I discovered some new interesting apps myself :)

------
matt-attack
Can I just say that I _hate_ icons lacking text. I hate trying to decide what
the designer meant by an arrow going up vs down. What exactly do "3 lines"
mean?

------
taopao
Some of them look like they're from my e-ink Nook.

------
statictype
If you were to show both screens to a person who hasn't seen any of them, I
wonder if she would be able to tell which was the improved UI.

------
satjot
We've continued to add more and more screenshots as they are coming in. Some
of the highlights: Venmo, Ted, Foursquare, Seatgeek...

------
xxdesmus
Apple certainly was influenced by Windows Phone. Regardless of the source of
that inspiration -- it's definitely an improvement.

~~~
msane
"5 _certainly_ equals 2. Regardless of whether 5 equals 2, 5 is a number!"

------
EGreg
I am not sure it has improved for the better. And the "after" screenshots seem
to have less familiar UI elements in common.

------
clauretano
here's what the updated Zillow app that Tim Cook featured looks like
[http://www.zillowblog.com/2013-09-10/coming-soon-zillow-
apps...](http://www.zillowblog.com/2013-09-10/coming-soon-zillow-apps-for-
ios-7/)

disclosure: Z employee

------
kybernetyk
The Hipmunk app got really confusing. 4square also looks not as good as the
pre-7 version IMHO.

------
aidos
That Yahoo Weather app looks like that on my iOS 4? 5? (ancient, whatever it
is).

------
sigzero
I updated to the GM last week. I like it. I think it is a great first step.

------
lukio
Everything is so flat. But I like it tho. :) Simple and cool.

------
gfodor
iOS 7 is less about how it looks and more about how it feels. Hence
screenshots are a poor medium for criticism compared to iOS 6.

~~~
mlchild
Yes, agreed, having used it for 3 months on now, it replaces the visual
affordances of shadows, shading, and textures with physics and animation. My
key learning so far from building something iOS7-native is that the closer you
can make it to feeling like a real object, the better.

------
DougN7
Yuck - looks too much like Windows 8 to me :(

~~~
Aloha
I like how Windows 8 works, just dont like how it looks.

------
gurumeditation
So many of these apps look terrible

------
gcb1
the hipmunk downhill in design show even on the app.

3 times more pixels, 1/3 of the information.

------
adcuz
iOS 7, now with less design.

